# Weather



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

32c forecast here today... when is this weather going to change?
At this time of year I usually have a few cardigans unpacked ready to throw on as the days gets cooler but not this year.... November usually brings a bit of rain to Cairo..hears hoping.

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Talking about weather, friends warned me about sandstorms in Cairo for today. I did see the sky went darker for a while this morning but, was that it? Last time I could really feel the strong winds and the dust everywhere, but not today.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Talking about weather, friends warned me about sandstorms in Cairo for today. I did see the sky went darker for a while this morning but, was that it? Last time I could really feel the strong winds and the dust everywhere, but not today.




Ahh yes you have just reminded me.. I was told that last night.. I am looking out over Zamalek and downtown just now and it looks ok so fingers crossed


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

It's 1.2 cel here in the UK and I have my heater on, room temp is a lovely 28 cel at the moment


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 32c forecast here today... when is this weather going to change?
> At this time of year I usually have a few cardigans unpacked ready to throw on as the days gets cooler but not this year.... November usually brings a bit of rain to Cairo..hears hoping.
> 
> Maiden


Las winter was particularly warm, and it has been an extremely hot summer, so I am just guessing that winter will come late this year again. 

More than the rain, I need a crisp and clean and cold breeze. 

I hear that next week is meant to cool down a little.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

And I was just thinking around 10pm last night that I may start having to wear long sleeves at night soon.

Our days are still just fine with me though


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Las winter was particularly warm, and it has been an extremely hot summer, so I am just guessing that winter will come late this year again.
> 
> More than the rain, I need a crisp and clean and cold breeze.
> 
> I hear that next week is meant to cool down a little.


I'm hoping for a "proper" winter this year :smow:

OK I know its never going to freeze, snow, etc, but please enough already with the constant summer! It's just not healthy...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm hoping for a "proper" winter this year :smow:
> 
> Lol, Last years was a mickey mouse winter, such a disappointment.
> 
> Snow is just not going to happen though.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Give me 30 cel plus everyday and I can lie on the rocks no problem


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> Give me 30 cel plus everyday and I can lie on the rocks no problem


I am a summer person but the monotony can really be unbearable. You can get sick of it much faster than you think. I mean yesterday was 40c!

Believe me when you are on holidays it may be OK, but when you are trying to get things done and can't lie on the rocks is a very different story


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm hoping for a "proper" winter this year :smow:
> 
> OK I know its never going to freeze, snow, etc, *but please enough already with the constant summer!* It's just not healthy...


A BRIT is being fed up and complaining about HOT weather!!! Not the "bloody cold depressing dark" weather 

Sorry but I couldn't help it, it is a first for me to see that 

Anyhow, weather's meant to be dropping cooler till next week......Going from 40's Celsius to 30's, but it's not even gonna be cloudy, so the main problem will be still there, the SUN!!!

Oh and it will be 30's for a few days just to get back to the 40's again 

Enjoy your time in here folks (Specially BRITISH folks this time)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> A BRIT is being fed up and complaining about HOT weather!!! Not the "bloody cold depressing dark" weather
> 
> Sorry but I couldn't help it, it is a first for me to see that
> 
> ...




Lol if you recall in June I was telling you I still had the blankets on my bed and friends said I was now Egyptian and well acclimatised to the weather


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol if you recall in June I was telling you I still had the blankets on my bed and friends said I was now Egyptian and well acclimatised to the weather


But you never went like "please enough already with the constant summer!" though!!! So you are still a normal Brit for me


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> But you never went like "please enough already with the constant summer!" though!!! So you are still a normal Brit for me


As a matter of fact, I am originally from Spain, but spent half of my life in London, before moving to Cairo. That may explain why I am not a "normal Brit", if that even exists 

Anyway, still hoping for a nice cold-ish winter so I can get the blankets out


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> As a matter of fact, I am originally from Spain, but spent half of my life in London, before moving to Cairo. That may explain why I am not a "normal Brit", if that even exists
> 
> Anyway, still hoping for a nice cold-ish winter so I can get the blankets out


The most important thing for almost all Egyptians: You never "hope" for things to happen, you just try to make it happen, or in the weather's case, you wait for it to happen and then enjoy it while it lasts 

And now you're back to be a normal Brit


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I am a summer person but the monotony can really be unbearable. You can get sick of it much faster than you think. I mean yesterday was 40c!
> 
> Believe me when you are on holidays it may be OK, but when you are trying to get things done and can't lie on the rocks is a very different story


I lived in Clairemont, California for 2 years and everyone was wilting and I loved it

The last 4 weeks I was in Egypt I was in the sun from about 7am to 7pm and I went rambling over the rocks no problem

Everyone is different; I love the heat and could tolerate it and my wife hated it

The temp in my room is 28 cel and I sit next to the radiator where it is about 35 cel and I don't care about the heating bill, the rest of the house suits the needs of my wife however she will open the window to let the heat out in the night 

I even have the heat on in the British summmer if it is below 20 cel


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the heat but the humidity at the moment is a PITA.


----------



## MariaMagdy (Oct 23, 2010)

I stare at my cardigans longingly every day!! Seriously I miss the cold!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MariaMagdy said:


> I stare at my cardigans longingly every day!! Seriously I miss the cold!!


Exactly, a change of clothing! I went to Alexandria last week, refreshingly chilly, but I forgot to take my wonderful favourite cardigan, so I was cold, but it was a pleasant change. 
It is perfect diving weather though, water still warm, air not too hot...........mmmmmm


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

@Helen Ellis : the weather today was great. You can feel the heat of the sun but there is such a beautiful breeze that it almost feels like hot windy weather (sorry for the lack of words) but absolutely great. 

I am a big fan of this type of weather. Alexandria in my opinion has probably one of the best weather all year round, but october/september are the best months of the year

I don't know what is the equivalent of the following but it would be something along the nile. I was at Delices today on the terrace (the side at the raml station) enjoying the view of tall trees and the beautiful Mediterranean. You can get lost in that view. Enjoying the view, reading your book, sipping your coffee, coupled with the heat of the sun hitting your face just in the right spots while the wind is cooling you off is one of the small yet simple pleasures of life.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I love summer but no a humid summer like here in Lebanon , This summer was unbelievable never like this before humidity was 80 to almost 95 every day , now it is better since the weather is changing day time hot and night is cold or I would say cool .
I will suffer till Sep of 2011 and then will move to the Red Sea where the humidity is low and my Arthritis gets better and don't need medications.
I lived most of my life in California so the weather was great sunny California (LOs Angeles) .
I am preparing the Diesel oil in my 1500 Liter tank for winter where it is getting to be expensive to heat where many people freeze here and cant heat.
Hope that we will have a short winter .
But warm weather is my favorite so I can go to the sea every day walk and swim and maybe do some fishing when i get there if it is allowed .


----------

